# White Labs Yeasts



## mfdes (4/12/07)

Does anyone know of a reliable supplier of White Labs yeasts other than ESB in Australia?
My last shipment spent about a week in the mail in pretty severe heat.

MFS.


----------



## chovain (4/12/07)

mfdes said:


> My last shipment spent about a week in the mail in pretty severe heat.



One problem with mail-order yeast is that once it is in the mail, it's largely out of the retailer's control.

I understand some retailers pack their yeast in cold-packs. Many offer courier delivery. The problem is, the better the delivery service, the more you're going to pay. 

Perhaps you could try asking ESB to use a different delivery method next time (I can't remember what options they offer though). There are heaps of HBSs out there that'll sell you White Labs, but if they send it by Aussie Post, you're going to run into this same problem with anyone.


----------



## Peter Wadey (5/12/07)

mfdes said:


> Does anyone know of a reliable supplier of White Labs yeasts other than ESB in Australia?
> My last shipment spent about a week in the mail in pretty severe heat.
> 
> MFS.



Hobart is within the Next Business Day Delivery network for AusPosts Express Post service.
$7.90 for a 500g satchel.
I would ask ESB if they could use this service.
You save about $1.50 per vial by buying from ESB, vs other Sydney shops.
The saving on a multiple vial purchase would help offset the cost of freight (as will propagation once you get them).

Peter


----------



## kevnlis (5/12/07)

I had a dozen vials of White Labs yeast sent to me from the US. It took 9 days to arrive and I have used 8 so far with 100% success! They put 2 vials per ziplock bag with an ice pack. Ended up costing me about $10 AU per vial including the ice packs and post!


----------



## devo (5/12/07)

kevnlis said:


> I had a dozen vials of White Labs yeast sent to me from the US. It took 9 days to arrive and I have used 8 so far with 100% success! They put 2 vials per ziplock bag with an ice pack. Ended up costing me about $10 AU per vial including the ice packs and post!



who'd ya get yer WL from?


----------



## mfdes (5/12/07)

Thanks everyone!

MFS


----------



## kevnlis (5/12/07)

devo said:


> who'd ya get yer WL from?




Northern Brewer.


----------



## devo (5/12/07)

cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## kevnlis (5/12/07)

If any Bundy area people are after WL yeast I will be doing an order shortly after Christmas. The more we get the cheaper it will be!


----------

